# Skiing Thanksgiving week, Park City or Breck preferred



## hillestadk (Oct 6, 2021)

Looking for skiing the week of Thanksgiving. Preferred check in 11/19 or 11/20. (partial weeks are fine as well, can leave on Thanksgiving or later)
Breckenridge or Park City. Let me know if anyone has anything.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1sue01 (Nov 15, 2021)

Size Unit?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Nov 19, 2021)

Park City won't be open till a day or two before Thanksgiving.  I may have a unit there available.


----------

